
Ask HN: Any unfinished side projects to give away? - lsferreira42
This is a repost of a 2016 post:<p>Would anyone like to give away &#x2F; sell the projects which they&#x27;ve started but have no time or interest to finish?
======
basetensucks
I started writing a budgeting app very similar to YNAB. Had basic integration
with the Plaid API, Next.js (React) with PostgREST and Postgres, Auth0,
Bootstrap among some other things.

Edit: feel free to reach out via email in my profile.

~~~
quickthrower2
Are you the one paying people for reviews? If not did you see that thread on
HN?

~~~
basetensucks
Heh, no I’m not and yes I did see it. That was actually what made me stop
working on the project.

~~~
quickthrower2
Interesting. As someone who did something similar, not even open sourced it,
I’d say it’s easy to underestimate how much goes into a simple looking budget
app. I reckon it’s a year full time work to make a decent one.

------
muzani
There are a few marketplaces for this now. One is 1kprojects.com

------
arisAlexis
I have a bunch on 1kprojects.

A football odds aggregator, a celebrity exclusive club website, a auto
transcription and task manager app/web

------
byoung2
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12423281](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12423281)

------
streulpita
I'd be open to selling my property management app Apt. (www.aptbykhaki.com)

Built the product but never moved forward with it.

------
evantahler
anyone want to resurrect Scoreboard Guru?
[https://blog.evantahler.com/goodbye-scoreboard-
guru-40daaaf1...](https://blog.evantahler.com/goodbye-scoreboard-
guru-40daaaf18c0d)

------
dhruvkar
keto.fm -- if you're interested. It's a content only site with ~1300 email
subscribers. Stopped working on it a few months ago.

~~~
Max-20
How much are you looking for?

